# HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOR TUESDAY SHAZIA



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

HAVE A FAB DAY
LOTS OF LOVE FROM
KELLY AND CLAN​


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Happy Birthday Shazia!!

Have a lovely day xxxxx

       

Love Starr xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHAZIA  

Hope you have a wonderful day lovely!

H xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Happy birthday,hope you have a lovely day xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

[fly]  HAPPY BIRTHDAY HON [/fly]

Hope you have a lovely day.

D & L x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHAZIA  

Hope you had a fun day!

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHAZIA
HOPE YOU HAD A WONDERFUL DAY,

LOTS OF LOVE,
ERICA.XX* 

  ​


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

THANK YOU GIRLS SO MUCH FOR YOUR LOVELY MESSAGES. I HAD A REALLY NICE DAY - EVEN THE SUN MADE AN APPEARANCE.

THANK ESPECIALLY TO KELLY FOR STARTING THE THREAD - BLESS YOU


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oops missed it sorry 

 *HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY SHAZIA!!*  

glad you had a nice day in the sunshine  

love 
kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Shazia

Ah bless ya   glad you had a nice sunny day hunny   

Kelly x


----------

